# Will a raw diet help with underweightness?



## Sguinto (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi my Lea is 14 weeks and very much underweight still at 6.4 lbs. The vet suggests we see a specialist bc she thinks she might have a liver shunt, but that wil be determined after a urinary analysis next week. But would a raw diet help with gaining weight and how should i start? How much, with what, etc.


----------



## Sguinto (Apr 11, 2012)

Is raw and kibbles ok too? From slot of posts I see slot of ppl doing both. Right now She is on canned and kibble, we just started on kibble, he was on canned from a most day 1 when we got her bc of her weight


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Woah! That's really tiny. I wouldn't risk changing her diet until you know what she's dealing with medically.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Is Lea really skinny? 
At that age I think they should be eating everything, any time and put on weight like summo wrestlers.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sguinto, you must be so worried. You don't say whether you pup eats well.

You don't say what quantity you are feeding? If you are feeding her enough quantity, of canned and or kibble I can not see why she would not put on weight..... unless there is some medical reason why she can't put on weight. Has your vet indicated that her liver function is why she isn't putting on weight?

My puppy lost a lot of weight when we got him home due to a grain intolerance in his kibble. I changed the kibble to a grain free kibble, but found a really good raw diet supplier and so I mix the two. I am not going to suggest how much you should feed as you normally feed a percentage of the dogs weight = clearly that will not work in your pups case. One word of warning is I was told that you shouldn't feed Raw with any kibble that swells. I use ACANA and that does not swell. Apparently kibble that swells will absorb all the moisture contained in the Raw. 

If I was you I would feed lots of little meals through out the day gradually increasing the quantities. By feeding smaller quantities the stomach can process the food more easily. My puppy certainly put on weight with the raw diet and frequent feeding - within 4 weeks he reached a good body weight and is now down to 3 meals a day of slightly lower quantity. If you decide you want to add Raw you don't have to add it little by little as it doesn't upset their stomachs like changing kibbles (that says something in itself). If it helps I read 1/4kibble to 3/4 Raw of whatever quantity you feed.

Why do you have to wait till next week for a urinary analysis??? I would want it done asap!!! As you might guess I am not a patient person where my animals are concerned.

I do hope you get some answers soon, you must be so worried. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

wow, that is tiny....Laszlo was like 12lbs @ 9weeks when we got him. He would eat his kibble here and there but only if i put an egg on it or some chicken/rice/something....
i always intended on feeding him RAW eventually and when i made the switch, BOOM he can't get enuff!!!! i HAVE to split it up or he'd eat the whole 1.2lbs in one setting......PIG!!!
He's gained enuff that you can see his ribs but not TOO much like they were. His coat is super healthy and his poo is much harder and smaller due to the lack of waste in the RAW.

search SATIN BALLS on here, whip some up *(after you make sure it's okay)* and watch them disappear.

Good luck, this little pups are a challenge, but you knew that already or you wouldn't have one right?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Due to her having other problems I would ask the vet before changing her diet. You might just want to feed her 5 or 6 small meals a day. That way you can increase the amount of calories she is taking in. 
You bought a puppy mill puppy from a pet store. There is a good chance that she will have health problems her entire life. 
I feel sad for you and her.
You didn't do your research and were taken advantage of because of it.
They count on you falling for the puppy and trying to do everything to help it instead of returning it. Your purchase and ones like it are what keeps puppy mills going. I would cantact the pet store and ask for my money back.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

This is why i have an issue with this website. This poor person is at witsend and "This is what you get when you don't research......bla bla". You really think that is what they need to hear? They didn't ask that now did they?
If you bought a pup from the wrong place for whatever reason you keep the pup and do the best you can for it for it's ENTIRE life! If you have a child that has a defect you think you should get to return it also??????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looney I guess you get offended very easily.
The puppy is to under go tests at the vets, and is on food prescribed by the vet. Until the health problems are figured out I wouldn't change foods without the vets knowledge.
As for asking for the money back on the purchase. 
Choosing to keep the puppy is going to cost her a considerable amount. The money would be better spent on vet bills than the pet store owner making a quick buck. As long as he continues to make easy money, he will. If he can't make a profit on these pups then he stop selling them.

I wasn't trying to be mean, just informative. Sometimes the truth makes people uncomfortable but it still needs to be said.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i don't get offended that easy sorry, i just know that when somebody is having a problem with their new puppy that statements like yours are real SHI**Y! and not needed. good for you that you pup was good and bought right....
okay they didn't do the research and they ended up in this situation, why make it worse by pointing out they messed up? that is what you did right? you said something like "you didn't do this you bought a puppy mill pet store puppy that's what you get" "get your money back" after they obviously care for this puppy or they wouldn't have come here to ask for HELP!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looney said:


> i don't get offended that easy sorry, i just know that when somebody is having a problem with their new puppy that statements like yours are real SHI**Y! and not needed. good for you that you pup was good and bought right....
> okay they didn't do the research and they ended up in this situation, why make it worse by pointing out they messed up? that is what you did right? you said something like "you didn't do this you bought a puppy mill pet store puppy that's what you get" "get your money back" after they obviously care for this puppy or they wouldn't have come here to ask for HELP!!!!


You seem to have some problems. We will never agree on this subject. So instead of arguing, I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looney said:


> He would eat his kibble here and there but only if i put an egg on it or some chicken/rice/something....


Looney, I'm curious about the egg. We pick up our little boy next weekend and I have been reading a lot of the feeding threads because we want to keep him healthy but lean. I don't like the idea of feeding 100% store bought food because there are other options and I'm liking the idea of satin balls like you suggested- need to read up more on this though. But I'm curious about the egg. How does the egg work- do you just crack a raw egg over their kibble? What benefit does this offer? Could this make them sick?

All I can think of is Rocky now. I'm visualizing my puppy eating eggs, running up stairs and barking ADRIAN!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Looney said:
> 
> 
> > i don't get offended that easy sorry, i just know that when somebody is having a problem with their new puppy that statements like yours are real SHI**Y! and not needed. good for you that you pup was good and bought right....
> ...


who exactly are you to say i have problems? you don't know me.....i think your mightier than thou attitude is a problem so i guess you are right i do have problems. I don't know that i've met somebody that DOESN'T have problems....
please save your prayers for yourself i don't need them. 
i'm not arguing just don't say anything if it's going to make it worse for the poster, and telling them how they MESSED up isn't helping...i can't be the only one to see this?
i don't think this needs to be addressed anymore on this topic. PM me if you want to save my soul....


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

KB87 said:


> Looney said:
> 
> 
> > He would eat his kibble here and there but only if i put an egg on it or some chicken/rice/something....
> ...


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Satin balls... i've never made them i don't need them YET....

i got that from RBD on here, his blog has the recipe. I gave it to my breeder to help fatten her girl up after the puppies she said she couldn't get enough of them!! lol!!!


----------



## Sguinto (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi sorry for very late post, but thanks for all the concerns and advices. Lea eats very well and just doesn't keep the weight, maybe bc of high metabolism? But I did semi start her on a raw diet...her U.A. Is next Monday. She does love the raw though...any suggest recipes? I looked up satin balls and might actually try it out...but although we didn't research on the particular place we got our pup, we love her and knew she was the one for our family, to complete my lil fam and to save her. She was better off with us than at the pet store, even if we may or may not have future more health issues.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

WOW I missed this one.... looks like it's turning into another one of those posts... TexRed you risk getting banned from answering Looney's posts... I was, and I wasn't even mean to the boy (we both love cats)...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

datacan said:


> WOW I missed this one.... looks like it's turning into another one of those posts... TexRed you risk getting banned from answering Looney's posts... I was, and I wasn't even mean to the boy (we both love cats)...


Datacan
I never claim to be perfect. I gave what I believe to be sound advice and meant no harm in doing so. I don't fear being banned. If I can't speak the truth, then this isn't the forum for me. Guess I'm just not politically correct. I always thought that being honest and straight forward was a good thing.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I always thought that being honest and straight forward was a good thing.


I think that's what makes this world a better place. 
Personally, I like to see people express their opinions, especially on an open forum. 

*Sam would have been neutered long time ago, if it wasn't for this forum.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I have no experience with the raw diet, but wish you the best of luck. Keep us updated on how Lea is doing. I thought she may be ok after your initial post and look forward to hearing what the specialist says. She is a cutie and it sounds like you are doing the best you can for her.


----------

